# Colic



## BunnyLover13 (Jan 6, 2012)

My baby Twix past away a few months ago but I don't know the cause of it. SO I'm curious if bunnies colic like a horse instead of barfing like us. Could this be possible? CAn bunnies throwup? IDK but it's been haunting me ever since.
Please help
Thanks:confused2:


----------



## MagPie (Jan 6, 2012)

Bunnies cannot throw up like a horse, but I do not know if rabbits have something similiar to colic. Some one who is more familiar with colic can probably answer that.



I found this on colic:

"Pelvic flexure impaction

This is caused by an impaction of food material (Water, Grass, Hay, Grain) at a part of the large bowel known as the _pelvic flexure_ of the left colon where the intestine takes a 180 degree turn and narrows. Impaction generally responds well to medical treatment, but more severe cases may not recover without surgery. If left untreated, severe impaction colic can be fatal. The most common cause is when the horse is on box rest and/or consumes large volumes of concentrated feed, or the horse has dental disease and is unable to masticate properly. This condition could be diagnosed on rectal examination by a veterinarian."



Which does happen in rabbits with hairballs, since they can't throw them up like cats can.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 7, 2012)

Colic in horses is similar to G.I. Stasis in rabbits.
Try doing a search for G.I. stasis in the search bar for further information , or check this thread: 

RO Lagomorph Library - Health: GI Stasis - What everyone should know


----------



## MILU (Jan 7, 2012)

ray::in tears:
So sorry..:sad:


----------



## BunnyLover13 (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks you that might explain it cause he broke out of his outdoor pen and we couldn't find him for 2 days. On the third day we spotted him back in the yard. A couple days later he wasn't looking to good and he didn't make it through the night.But just before he left he started rolling over uncontrolibly and screaming it was the worst noise ever. Colic was the only exclaimation I could think of but it could have been something else.... Any thoughts on what it could've been or what could of caused it??
Thanks for everyones help who've commented so far


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 8, 2012)

It sounds like it was GI Stasis - which is like the rabbit version of colic, and that's how I explain it to non-bunny people who are into horses.  lol. 

What were his symptoms before he passed? Was he eating or drinking? Poohing? 

Sounds like it definitely had something to do with his getting out and being missing for a few days. He probably got into too much of something that didn't agree with his tummy. 

Emily


----------



## eclairemom (Jan 9, 2012)

:tears2::in tears:


----------



## BunnyLover13 (Mar 14, 2012)

He really wasn't doing to much, he wasn't eating, drinking, or pooing. His nose was dry, and his fur around his mouth looked mangled and weird. It was kindda like stiking up funny, and I think he was druling but I'm not sure. 

Are these symptoms of GI stasis?? I've never heard of it before now...

Thank-you everyone


----------

